# Passing of sifu Ng Wah Sum



## chisauking (Mar 16, 2010)

It's very sad, but I've just learnt the passing of sifu Ng Wah Sum, a student of Leung Shung (Yip Man's first disciple).

Although I'd only learnt from Ng sifu for a very short length of time, he was very kind to me. I have one of his badges, which he told me he only gives to certain people -- whether this is true or not, I don't know, but I still cherish that item to this day.

I don't know the exact cause of death, but I suspect it's linked to his smoking. Even when I saw him last in hospital, I said to him that he should really try to give up. 

People just don't realise how damaging smoking is for you. Even though one may not die from smoking directly, it's almost a certainty that the cause of death is smoke related. Sifu Yip Man also died from smoking. He'd throat cancer, which was contributed by his love of Camel cigerrettes.

For further information, people can contact sifu Leung Yin, or Jason, sifu Ng's students.


----------



## Vajramusti (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear of his passing. Smoking is a big problem in Asia. The tobacco industry despite restrictions in the US is doing well by exporting the problem abroad.
BTW- another student of Leung Sheung was a pioneer in the UK...Paul Lam who quit teaching after a few years.He was very adaptive-had polio as a child . Developed his hands to compensate for his legs.


----------



## chisauking (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, I whole heartedly agree with you about the exporting of drugs to Asia. First it was opium, now it's tobacco. They will get your sorry *** one way or another!

Regarding Paul Lam -- I think his Chinese name was Lam Yuk Wing -- I was always interested in his wing chun, but even though I'd lived in London for quite a while, I'd never met him. I think that's due to his profession (triad business), so he's seldom out & about on the streets.

Strange, but no one seems to know his whereabouts.


----------



## Vajramusti (Mar 16, 2010)

chisauking said:


> Yes, I whole heartedly agree with you about the exporting of drugs to Asia. First it was opium, now it's tobacco. They will get your sorry *** one way or another!
> 
> Regarding Paul Lam -- I think his Chinese name was Lam Yuk Wing -- I was always interested in his wing chun, but even though I'd lived in London for quite a while, I'd never met him. I think that's due to his profession (triad business), so he's seldom out & about on the streets.
> 
> Strange, but no one seems to know his whereabouts.


-------------------------------------------------------------------
He was in the business of supplying chickens to restaurants and branched out to the continent. I don't think he was into the triads himself but the triads messed up his business.I don't think he is in London any more and does not seem to be teaching.


----------



## chisauking (Mar 16, 2010)

Ah, Joy, if you only knew half of what goes on in Chinatowns all over the world.

The Chinese are a nutty bunch! I won't metion names, but you would be shocked at who was controlling the 'hak sair wui' at the time.

Different times, different values.


----------



## Petr (Aug 4, 2012)

Does any one know the where abouts of Sifu Paul Lam Yuk Wing.  I am trying to locate him.  Any help or info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vajramusti (Aug 5, 2012)

Petr said:


> Does any one know the where abouts of Sifu Paul Lam Yuk Wing.  I am trying to locate him.  Any help or info would be greatly appreciated.



Petr- I don't know where he is at or whether he is still alive. My friend  Alan Lamb learned from him as well as from others. I don't know whether Alan has current info on 
Lam. I will ask Alan when I next talk to him. We have not chatted for a while.


----------

